# How does he look



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

How does he look I need to work on putting his front legs done but as of now keeping them up is the only way he'll push

Is his tummy ok it looks bloated or something
Ps he is 4 months old and I still have a long way to go with him. 
Pss also the reason he is dirty is because he isn't calm enough yet for a bath let alone a halter :/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

It is really hard to tell in that position. He needs to be in the proper show position. I'm sure working with him will get him there in no time. Spend a lot of time with him so he gets used to you.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Ditto what Karen said.
He does have a bit of a hay belly there.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

He might have a little hay belky but that's good when he's at home. Just take hay away the day before shows.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

He's also pretty high up on his back legs, goats stomachs always look like that when they stand like that.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Little-Bits-N-Pieces said:


> He's also pretty high up on his back legs, goats stomachs always look like that when they stand like that.


That's true. I didn't realize how high up he was.


----------



## JT3 (May 1, 2011)

Shave that sucker...should make him look better all around.


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

When y'all show when y'all put them in stance do u want legs off or on the ground


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

scooter206 said:


> When y'all show when y'all put them in stance do u want legs off or on the ground


On the ground. Some shows will have you leave the ring if you pick them up. Your trying to get him to push out of his hocks/back legs. It will make his top and legs firm. If he happens to roach his back that means he is using his top to push.

Basically I start by putting my leg into them and pushing them, back up, then pull the tail while pushing. Repeat a few timed anf usually they get the idea


----------



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

Dani-1995 said:


> On the ground. Some shows will have you leave the ring if you pick them up. Your trying to get him to push out of his hocks/back legs. It will make his top and legs firm. If he happens to roach his back that means he is using his top to push. Basically I start by putting my leg into them and pushing them, back up, then pull the tail while pushing. Repeat a few timed anf usually they get the idea


 thank u so much this will help me a lot I never thought about pulling the tail for them to push that's creative


----------



## MollieGoat (Jul 7, 2012)

You Can also back them out of the trailer or off a fitting stand.. That's what I do with my sheep and it works wonders.


----------

